# Removing printhead for flushing.



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I just received an email from a member asking how to removed their printhead on their HM1 to flush it. Since I figured others could also use this information and that it might be helpful. I decided to post the information here as well, so that it might be helpful to someone else in the future. 

Removing and Flushing printhead on HM1:

First turn off your printer before the printhead assembly homes in the 
capping station (so that you can move it to the center of the machine)

First you need to take off the top two screws that hold the ink line 
assembly.

then you need to take off the screws on the front and sides of the assembly 
to remove top cover plate, and metal cover plate around the top of the print 
head assembly.

After you have removed these plates, you will see a white square foam piece 
in front of the dampers.

Remove the white piece by pulling it straight up and out.

Then tilt the dampers forward a bit and pull up to removed all dampers at 
the same time.

Now you will see the top of the printhead. It has three screws that are 
down in the deep holes of the printhead.

Using a small screw driver, remove these three screws.

After removed the three screws, you will need to unclip and remove the black 
plastic cover over the ribbon cables.

It unclips and can be pulled straight up.

Now lift the printhead and unplug both ribbon cables.

Make sure to lay the ribbon cables in such a way that you can remember to 
put them back exactly as you have removed them.

Now you are ready to take your printhead and flush with a syringe. Make sure 
to not get any fluid in the connections for the ribbon cable, as this can 
short out either your cables, printhead or motherboard. This should be done 
with the utmost care. Also while flushing each channel, make sure to not use 
to much pressure with pushing the syringe, as you can delaminate the 
print head if too much force is used. Using a combination of pushing liquid 
through, and also pulling liquid up through the printhead will usually be 
successful at removed clogs. If they do not clear right away, let the 
printhead soak in cleaning solution for an hour at a time, and try again. 
This method will usually work for getting the clogs out.


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice job BobbieLee.

Suggestion:

While you have the ribbon cables out, clean the contacts with alcohol but _dry thoroughly_. Before plugging them back in make sure not a single drop of fluid has gotten into the slots to avoid a short. Canned air works good for making sure the slots are dry.This would save many a print head.


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

thanks for instruction


----------



## nancy1354 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have an anajet and it seems that the print head plate is clogged. Is there a way to soak it, unclog it, remove it? 

I have had lines that continually clog ( white lines) always the same 2 lines. Of course printer just went out of warranty, though this was a problem prior to expiration. Have tried Anajet tech report but have not been too successful there. 

Does anyone know how remedy this problem?


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

I have a white ink problem, I just replaced the tubes and dampers on the white lines, there are few clean nozzles on the check but most aren't firing so looks like my HM1 printhead needs some cleaning, can I syringe cleaning solution into the nozzles where the dampers push onto and leave to soak before running head clean?


----------

